# Null at 80hz, How to treat?



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

hi everyone, first time using REW. got it installed last week and rain some tests on my main speakers.

the speakers were ran as FULL RANGE, no sub.

at the listenting position (~12ft), I got a huge dip at around 80hz. however, when measuing the speaker about a ft away, i don't have any null.

my room is about 13x24x7, i got 12 OC 703 2" panels covering the sidewalls, and backwall.

could you help point out something to look at to get rid of this null? thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

That particular one looks like a ceiling node. You would probably need 6-8 inches of OC703 on the ceiling to deal with it, or perhaps on the floor hidden underneath a rug?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

This is your first time using REW, what mic are you using to measure? Also, how are your speakers located with respect to the room (in the corners, against the wall, etc?). I wonder if moving them around might help the gradual rise below 400Hz.


----------



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> That particular one looks like a ceiling node. You would probably need 6-8 inches of OC703 on the ceiling to deal with it, or perhaps on the floor hidden underneath a rug?


thanks, i was planning no putting some panels on the ceiling in the next few weeks.


----------



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

fusseli said:


> This is your first time using REW, what mic are you using to measure? Also, how are your speakers located with respect to the room (in the corners, against the wall, etc?). I wonder if moving them around might help the gradual rise below 400Hz.


the speakers are up on the front corners, about 6 inches from front wall but up against sidewalls.

i got a screen, and these speakers are huge, not much option but to pushed them into the corners.


----------



## brabs (Feb 15, 2009)

From the graph, to me, it looks like the problem is Not a null at 80hz but a 45hz and 120 hz peaks, try placing your speakers with the drivers exactly 6 ft from the front wall and take another measurement. It should help fix the 45 hz peak, Move the speakers off the side walls, maybe 2-3 ft. You are also sitting exactly half way back in the room. Try sitting 10 - 10.5 ft from the back wall. Post the result.
Cheers


----------

